# which brand of tank aqueon, hagen,perfecto



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Any suggestions for a brand of tank. I'm looking for a 75 gal. What are the differences if any.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hagen if you can find it and afford it. Thicker glass, no centre brace, polished edge for the glass. Workmanship is way superior than others. Probably cost close to three times as much unless you can find a used one.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with gklaw on the Hagen


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Hagen for sure. If budget/cost is a factor, Petsmart generally has the best prices, particularly for tank, stand & light fixture kits, and they periodically have them on sale at "can't be beat" prices.
If you're looking for a beautiful showcase/display tank, and are willing to pay the price, have a look at Hagen's Profile or Vicenza series. Again, I believe Petsmart could/would order one in for you, probably at a much better price than any LFS. Google the Hagen aquariums to have a look.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've had all 3, perhaps it's the size of the tank, but my preference would be Aqueon (formerly All Glass), Hagen & Perfecto in that order. For me the All Glass tank is pretty solid. My Perfecto is a 75g, All Glass 120g, Hagen's were smaller. If it matters, the Perfecto has the longest guarantee - 10yrs for replacement if you use their stands, but the build quality didn't compare to the All Glass.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for all your quick responses. I'll look around for the Hagen tanks just out of interest and to do some price comparisons.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

I would go for a hagen tank, tend to have thicker glass and better workmanship. Gives me peace of mind at night


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I like Marineland tanks too. Hagen for sure if I had to choose between Aqueon and Perfecto. I can't remember which of those two brands uses black versus clear silicone. I think Aqueon is clear.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Hagen............best choose!
i used my 60 G tank, good sharp and thick glass , moving 2 time it still good!


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

It looks like Hagen is the more popular choice. Who carries Hagen?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Just out of interest, how does Sea Star rate?


----------

